# Only by the precious blood of Jesus, did I survive - My introduction



## Nabahood23 (Oct 29, 2007)

*(My incontrovertible personal testimony of my struggle of being HIV positive)*​ 


*Only by the precious blood of Jesus, did I survive*​ 


_*You want to experience the sorrows of dying*_​
_*From a disease, that has no known cure.*_​
_*Come and sit with me for a short spell,*_​
_*I will acknowledge the agony I endure.*_​ 


_*When first diagnosed with the disease,*_​
_*I rested horizontal on the floor for a week.*_​
_*I examined my life to see where I went wrong.*_​
_*Often, the comfort of a spirit bottle I would seek.*_​ 


_*The experts told me I would not suffer long.*_​
_*The virus should progress to AIDS very quick.*_​
_*To the calculated statistic I would then belong.*_​
_*No one should have to live afraid of getting sick.*_​ 


_*I contemplated suddenly violently taking my life.*_​
_*What in the world had my sins let happen to me.*_​
_*How could I tell my friends the death of my first wife,*_​
_*Had left me with a diagnosis of being positive with HIV.*_​ 


_*Oh, for the peace of death for weeks upon months I yearn.*_​
_*I would receive glances from quickly disappearing friends.*_​
_*Some family soon beckoned me never to their home to return.*_​
_*Loneliness soon became home from me; my social life ends.*_​ 


_*Nevertheless, twenty long years and I look back.*_​
_*By the grace of almighty God, yes, I am still alive.*_​
_*Never took one prescription given by that quack.*_​
_*Only by the precious blood of Jesus, did I survive.*_​ 
*Copyright 2007*
*Pastor Reginald Levi Walker*​


----------



## valeca (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the insanity that is WF.


----------



## Baron (Oct 29, 2007)

It looks like you have quite a story to tell but I can't help thinking that telling it as it is, as a prose story, would serve better than what is not a particularly well written poem.  Sorry for that but welcome to the forum.


----------



## Nabahood23 (Oct 29, 2007)

Baron said:


> It looks like you have quite a story to tell but I can't help thinking that telling it as it is, as a prose story, would serve better than what is not a particularly well written poem.  Sorry for that but welcome to the forum.


With the words, I say, you might not quite agree.
However, the words I say are my story to tell.
Only I can tell my story the way that it ought to be.
The way I tell my story is what makes it sell.


*They overcame him (Lucifer) because of the blood of the Lamb,
Because of the word of their testimony,
And they did not love their life even unto death.*


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Oct 29, 2007)

Whoa. This is going to get interesting. I'll get the popcorn. Anyone want some? 

Welcome to the forum by the way. I'm sure you'll meet some of the most notorious WF members in the next few hours.


----------



## Baron (Oct 29, 2007)

Nabahood23 said:


> With the words, I say, you might not quite agree.
> However, the words I say are my story to tell.
> Only I can tell my story the way that it ought to be.
> The way I tell my story is what makes it sell.
> ...


 
I am a Christian and also a writer/poet.  I can only repeat what I have already said.  You have a powerful testimony but your poetry is very much in need of improvement and is certainly not the best or most glorifying way to tell it.


----------



## Nickie (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm not so fond of poetry, but anyway: welcome to Writing Forums!


Nickie


----------



## Futhark (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcom to the Forum;
it's fun as fun can be!
But please observe decorum
and don't flame us (or me).


----------



## Nabahood23 (Oct 29, 2007)

Baron said:


> I am a Christian and also a writer/poet.  I can only repeat what I have already said.  You have a powerful testimony but your poetry is very much in need of improvement and is certainly not the best or most glorifying way to tell it.


We both shook verbal hand and apologized 

My dearest Lord Byron,


It completely behooves me that an individual of your esteem and intelligence has not come to understand that the vernacular that you used to unjustly describe my mental capacity is unbefitting to be used by anyone of such high caliber as yourself. 


As I mentioned in my correspondence to you earlier, the words I used to reply with are the words I use in poems and sermon comments on numerous replies on my various web and blog sites. These words have been fashioned by me to be helpful and not harmful. 


However, the phraseology of ‘ you must be some kind of religious nut’
Is not a helpful vernacular in the least. To am a published and accomplished writer. However, being of the African American race, there are some British songs and singers I care not too much for. In spite of my lack of interest or even desire to hear them, I must judge them for what they are, someone’s prized much-loved intellectual thoughts. Even if I did not like them I must thank them sincerely for expressing them. 


In conclusion, I am not offended so much by the words; rather by the fact that some people are in a rush to harshly judge or critique someone based not on that person ability to do, but more accurately the judge's inability to understand the other person’s point of view. 


As far as to the simplicity of my poetry, let me just quote the Holy Scripture—‘The word of God is so simply that even a fool can not err.’


May God continue to inspire your imagination with vividly descriptive phrases and words: 
God bless you,
Pastor Reginald Walker


----------



## Sniper McGee (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, I certainly look forward to hearing more from you.  Welcome to the forums, glad to have you here.

-Bryce out


----------



## Baron (Oct 29, 2007)

Nabahood23 said:


> We both shook verbal hand and apologized
> 
> My dearest Lord Byron,
> 
> ...


 
It hardly reflects well on a professed minister to misquote a phrase out of context.


----------



## mi is happy (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,

It's as pleasent as you see,
Helo my name is Mi,
Let's go make some history,
..... uh and climb an oak tree,
and... uh get stung by a bee.....
The end....

Sorry that was too fun!  Welcome to the forum. If you need a freind; Never fear Mi is here!


----------



## Hawke (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Nabahood23. Enjoy!


----------



## Baron (Oct 30, 2007)

"He's mad, bad and dangerous to know."  (Lady Caroline Lamb speaking of Lord Byron).


----------



## Shawn (Oct 30, 2007)

[ot]I _really_ hate to be off topic... but why would a minister address someone as 'lord'?[/ot]

A simple poem. It's not great... not particularly good.

Beginning writers often revert back to a hackneyed rhyming scheme and will morph their text to fit that scheme. My best advice is to write the poem to sound good to the ears. Usually, a meter and rhyme will follow.


----------

